# Scallop Crunch Appetizer



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Scallop Crunch Appetizer


Ingredients 
12 large scallops 
6 slices bacon, cut in half 
6 water chestnuts, sliced in half 
12 one-inch pieces green onion 
2 tablespoons sherry 
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt  


Method 

In a large bowl, mix together the sugar and sherry. Add the scallops and marinate for at least 30 minutes. 

Remove the scallops from the marinade and sprinkle with the salt. Place a scallop, a piece of water chestnut, and piece of scallion on a piece of bacon, wrap firmly, and secure with a toothpick. 

Place the pieces in a broiler pan. Broil for 5 minutes, turn, and broil another five minutes or until bacon is golden and cooked.


----------



## amber (Feb 25, 2005)

I love scallops.  Thanks for that recipe


----------

